

Ask HN: Mobile analytics aggregator? - llaxsll

I've been driving myself nuts this past couple of weeks going back and forth between mixpanel, google analytics, bit.ly stats and my custom reports.<p>Most of my time I'm on my mobile .. I refuse to believe that there aren't people out there that haven't been facing the same issue as I am for much longer time. So I surely must be missing something.<p>Is there a good analytics aggregator that stitches all this data into a unified dashboard for mobile out there? I did a quick search, but didn't come up with anything interesting.
======
neuromancer2600
Ego (<http://ego-app.com>) does something like it on iPhone and iPad. Maybe
it's worthwhile getting in touch with Garrett to figure out how easy/hard it
would be to integrate bit.ly and mixpanel.

